# Ears up! Then down!?



## Nick735 (Aug 15, 2008)

My 4 month old gsd has had his ears up for the past month up until a few days ago. His left ear is now flopped down and kind of sitting crooked to the left. It's been like this for about 5 days now... Is this something I should worry about? Could of be a sign of another underlying problem? Thanks for your help!

-Nick


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Could be a sign of teething. If the pup isn't acting like the ear is bothering him, I wouldn't worry about it at this age.

(The reason I say if it isn't "bothering" him is ear infections can make the ears do weird things too.)

But my *guess* is he is one whose ears "go weird" while teething.


----------



## Nick735 (Aug 15, 2008)

well I think Odin knows that I posted about his ears because a few hours after my post, his other ear fell haha. Since he hasn't been scratching at them, and hes been chewing on anything he can get his jaws on, his ears are down probably due to teething. Thanks for your help!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

You're welcome. Have you posted any pictures of him for everyone to see?


----------



## Nick735 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes I posted pics of him in the introductions and welcome mat forum in the thread titled "hi from ct!". I would post a link but I'm on my phone. As of today both of Odins ears are down.....


----------



## rucker105 (May 19, 2008)

Oh Odin is the cutest little guy!! Congrats on the puppy, and don't worry about his ears!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandalays did that, too. Left one up, right one down, followed by right one up, left one down. Closely followed by both up, both down, both up again.

He should grow out of it as he gets older...take pictures, you'll miss him looking like so much of a puppy one day.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Nick735 My 4 month old gsd has had his ears up for the past month up until a few days ago. His left ear is now flopped down and kind of sitting crooked to the left. It's been like this for about 5 days now... Is this something I should worry about? Could of be a sign of another underlying problem? Thanks for your help!
> 
> -Nick


That tends to happen, I think. Funny ears.


----------

